#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εκπαίδευση >  > > >  >  > Επιμόρφωση >  > > >  >  > Συνέδριο: «Κατασκευές από Σκυρόδεμα», Θεσσαλονίκη, Νοέμβριος 2016

## Xάρης

*Πότε:* Πέμπτη-Σάββατο, 10-12 Νοεμβρίου 2016
*Πού:* Θεσσαλονίκη, ΔΕΘ, Βελλίδειο Συνεδριακό Κέντρο
*Κόστος Συμμετοχής:* 100€ με τον ΦΠΑ για όλους (περιλαμβάνονται: η παρακολούθηση των συνεδριάσεων, ροφήματα κατά τη διάρκεια των διαλειμμάτων, μεσημεριανό σνακ, τα πρακτικά του Συνεδρίου με το πλήρες κείμενο των ανακοινώσεων σε CD, τεύχος περιλήψεων και βεβαίωση συμμετοχής).Η πληρωμή της συνδρομής θα πρέπει να γίνει με κατάθεση στον τραπεζικό λογαριασμό της *ΕΠΕΣ (Eurobank)* με αριθμό ΙΒΑΝ : *GR33 0260 3360 0007 8010 0896 352*

*Θεματολογία του Συνεδρίου*
Η θεματολογία του Συνεδρίου θα καλύπτει τους παρακάτω τομείς:
Τεχνολογία Σκυροδέματος και Χάλυβα (ΥΛΙΚΑ)Ανάλυση Κατασκευών (ΑΝΑΛΥΣΗ)Διαστασιολόγηση (ΔΙΑΣΤΑΣΙΟΛΟΓΗΣΗ)Συμπεριφορά των Κατασκευών υπό Στατικές και Δυναμικές Φορτίσεις (ΦΟΡΤΙΣΕΙΣ)Συμπεριφορά των Κατασκευών στον Χρόνο (ΠΑΘΟΛΟΓΙΑ)Σύνθετα Υλικά (ΣΥΝΘΕΤΑ)Ενισχύσεις – Αποκαταστάσεις – Επισκευές (ΕΠΕΜΒΑΣΕΙΣ)Αντισεισμικός Σχεδιασμός (ΑΝΤΙΣΕΙΣΜΙΚΑ)Προκατασκευή (ΠΡΟΚΑΤΑΣΚΕΥΗ)Ειδικά Θέματα (ΕΙΔΙΚΑ)Έργα (ΕΡΓΑ)
Όσοι θέλουν να συμμετέχουν με ανακοίνωση στο Συνέδριο θα πρέπει να αποστείλουν ηλεκτρονικά την περίληψη *μέχρι τις 15.06.2016* στο: epes_conference@sendtodropbox.com

Για περισσότερες πληροφορίες διαβάστε τις συνημμένες ανακοινώσεις του συνεδρίου.

----------

